# Becoming an on/off switch with my emotions.



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

My wife and I have had our issues in the past and generally I have be hurt because of it. I've gotten to the point where my emotions are starting to rule my life. I've become and on/off switch to them. One second I can be fine and the next I'm either angry or hurt (which turns to angry). I was never like this and it's kind of scary (not that I would hurt anyone just worried it will effect my life). The marriage counser told me I need to get up and take a walk when it happens but I find two issues with that. One it happens to quick that my mind doesn't have time to put on the brakes till I can walk it off. And two when I do go for a walk my mind starts thinking and it only seems to get worse. Going to the gym works but I can only goto the gym so many times in a day.

Does anyone have any advise for me? I have two little boys and the last thing I want to be is an angry father to them but I fear if I don't get an handle on this now I'll become everything I hate.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Find a good doctor, get some meds and start ind. counseling.

Meds can be a miracle at times like that, and even you out so you can work on what you have to... and focus without all the whirlwind of emotions.
Counseling can be so much more effective when you can focus.
Other than that, if you can't control your emotions yourself, I don't know what you can do but being like that over time will hurt your sanity.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

preso said:


> Find a good doctor, get some meds and start ind. counseling.
> 
> Meds can be a miracle at times like that, and even you out so you can work on what you have to... and focus without all the whirlwind of emotions.
> Counseling can be so much more effective when you can focus.
> Other than that, if you can't control your emotions yourself, I don't know what you can do but being like that over time will hurt your sanity.


I'll be honest the thought of going on medication scares the crap out of me. I feel people turn to medication the minute things start going wrong. Don't get me wrong I know they have their place and work. I just don't want to start taking something and depend on it my whole life. It worries me. For me medication is the last resort.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Who says you have to take it your whole life?
Medications are also USED and not ABUSED by some. They can sure make your life a lot easier and mellow out the emotional drama. Wearing your heart on your sleeve is no fun...
and neither is the emtional roller coaster. In that state of mind, you dont even make good choices as your judgement is off.
I am a long time RN and have seen medications help most people.
Long as you do not abuse them, drink with them ....
and also seek counseling to work on the underlying problems, they could do you a world of good and help you through a bad time.

I have known many people to take medications during rough patches but if you do not seek counseling or ways to work on the problems, you can become dependent on the medication. 
Try to work out your problems with counseling or self help and when the situation works itself out, either through a divorce or reunion... you can wean off the meds because hopefully you have learned some new coping skills and more about yourself to where your emotions don't take full control over your life.


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

preso said:


> Who says you have to take it your whole life?
> Medications are also USED and not ABUSED by some. They can sure make your life a lot easier and mellow out the emotional drama. Wearing your heart on your sleeve is no fun...
> and neither is the emtional roller coaster. In that state of mind, you dont even make good choices as your judgement is off.
> I am a long time RN and have seen medications help most people.
> ...


Ok you convinced me to try it out. Now the question is who do I talk to about this? My family doctor is ok for check ups and such but I can't say I trust him enough to perscibe me medication for my mental/emotional state. I believe my marriage counser has her PhD. I guess talking to her would be the correct step? Should I seek out a specialist?

I'm so afraid of being wrongly diagnosed and put on a medication I can't just stop because of it.

And just to give you a little background on myself. I don't take any kind of medication and question everything perscribed to me. I don't take medication lightly so it is a great worry for me when taking it.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I worked with a girl a few years ago who lost a baby... she was so upset, she cried all the time.
She took I think paxil.... to help her so she could work without suddenly bursting into tears.
She also went to counseling as she was grief stricken over the situation.
Most family doctors are very well versed in those kinds of medications as a great many people take them...

Far as counseling, you can find individual counseling in your city through a great number of sources, check online and ask people you know for referals.
If you have good insurance, you can see a shrink for medication and counseling seperate. Some people do that.

I am like you and do not like medications. Recently developed hot flashes so severe, they were making me dizzy, doc gave me some 
anti-depressants used off label for hot flashes and I like them so much, think I want to stay on them for a longgggggggggg time.
Maybe not life but at least for the time being as they are wonderful
and make me feel good. I wasn't depressed but I like how they make me feel.
So, guess you should try them before you knock them.

Lots of people have problems with those type meds because they abuse them, drink with them and do nothing to work on their emotional problems.


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

I was a mess when I found all my ex's porn, I was crying everyday and didn't want to leave the house... I finally talked to my doctor about it and she put me on celexa 20mg. It really helped, I don't feel drugged, I just feel a little more in control of my emotions, I've been on it for 2 years and considering going off of it soon because I'm starting to feel happy and get my confidence in myself back. Talk to your doctor... you don't have to get on something really strong... just something to help deal with your emotions in a constructive way... 
They put me on lexapro after trying celexa, but that is stronger and I didn't like it so I went back to celexa and haven't had any problems.


----------

